# Box blades and rear scraper/grader blades



## widefat (Oct 7, 2015)

About Box blades and rear grader/scraper blades - do you have both, or just one type? 
Which wold be more beneficial to own? 

My intended use - 
Gravel road, about 3/4 mile - flat, but is does wash out a bit in heavy rain.
Snow removal on about 1/4 mile of said gravel road
finish grading around the farm
whatever else I can think of to get myself in a pickle.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have both, and I'd say I not very good at using either! A box blade is great for building and perhaps repairing your driveway. You can do a lot of leveling and move a lot of material with a box blade. The rippers are great for getting down into the dirt to loosen up the dirt.
A good rear grader blade would be good for maintaining your driveway and for moving snow. The grader blade can be angled to move material back and forth on the driveway, and it can be dipped and angled so you can pull dirt or gravel back up onto your driveway when you maintain it. Don't fall into that rut that some guys do and grade all of your material into the ditch! You have to pull the material on to the driveway then go back and smooth it out, otherwise all your good gravel will be lining the ditches! Caution though.... if you are moving snow off of a gravel driveway, you may want to consider reversing the blade to the "back blade" position so that you only remove the snow, and not dig in and start digging your gravel out. Same goes for smoothing out the gravel in the summer.
Beware of cheap equipment or what seems to be a great deal. I've just about pulled my swivel bolt right through the frame of my back blade and have had to make some repairs due to the thin material the thing is made of. Also have a hard look at any box blades you are think about getting. Make sure they are well built, as they are made for some rough work.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Great advice pogobill


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I sold my box blade and rear blade now have Woods rear grader blade it fits my needs well...leveling,ditch cleaning snow push/pulling.

Have you consider rake w/drop down blade?


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Personally, I much prefer the "grader blade", although the box is better if you need to move something a distance. I have three old JD model "80" blades, the two at the farm have been used on way too big of tractors, thus have quite a bit of re-enforcement. One is turned backwards & braced for pushing brush, the other is offset, tilted & angled for road work. The one at home is in much better shape!


----------



## widefat (Oct 7, 2015)

grnspot110 said:


> Personally, I much prefer the "grader blade", although the box is better if you need to move something a distance. I have three old JD model "80" blades, the two at the farm have been used on way too big of tractors, thus have quite a bit of re-enforcement. One is turned backwards & braced for pushing brush, the other is offset, tilted & angled for road work. The one at home is in much better shape!


I like the stands the blades are sitting on. Homemade?


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

widefat said:


> I like the stands the blades are sitting on. Homemade?


An old disk blade welded to a piece of exhaust pipe & a misc. bracket I had on hand!


----------

